# timeshares in europe



## khalil (Jan 10, 2013)

Which are the best timeshare companies in europe ?
Any suggestions for the best timeshare resorts in europe ?
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2013)

*best for what?*

You ask such general questions.  Which is the best car to drive?

The best European resort to own, to rent, to inherit, to buy from the developer, to buy resale, to have a friend let you use for free?

Generally European resales are less depressed than in the US and it is harder to find the "gems" for under $1000.  And several that would go for under $500 in the US go for thousands in Europe.  Also many timeshares in Europe were built for people to go the county or the lake on holiday or perhaps to the mountains.  They were not meant for urban site seeing.  The ones that go to the beach in the summer or to cities with good transportation opportunities during peak season will be in the upper thousands or higher with fairly high MF's.


----------



## levatino (Jan 10, 2013)

To answer your unspecific questions specifically....

Yes

;-)


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel strongly both ways.

But seriously, we only stayed at 2 timeshares in Europe.  Four Season in Portugal, which is on the south end of the country.  The resort itself is a golf resort, but the beach was a very short drive away (possibly walkable, don't remember).  It was about an hour or so from the south west corner of Portugal, an hour or so from Spain, and about an hour or so from Lisbon.  HUGE units, great resort and would return.

The other was the MacDonald Dona Lola resort on the Costa Del Sol.  Right on the beach, about an hour from Gibraltar and lots to do in the area.  Again, we would return there.

While I've not done a ton of research on European resorts, it really depends on what you want to do.  There's a Marriott in France near the Disney park.  Not good if you want to go skiing or on the beach.  There are resorts in the mountains if you want to ski, in the country, on the beach and in/near cities.

Think about where you want to go and check out either the Marketplace for reviews & sales or II for resorts.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2013)

The ones that Stu mentions are actually American TS companies. Except McDonald. There are European ones as well. You had mentioned Hapimag in another thread. Hapimag is (by US standards) VERY expensive- but well located largely IN or near cities. Most European TSs are in the country as that's where Europeans want to vacation. They LIVE in/near cities, why would they want to vacation there?

Look through the RCI or II catalog or online and you will see quite a number that have association with either of those US based exchanges. It seems that lots of European TSs are independent or mini-systems in one geographical area or country, with just a few units.  We have found some to have units in residential developments. There doesn't seem to be a European equivalent to say, Wyndham, VRI, BlueGreen, DRI, etc. except Hapimag.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2013)

From what you own, you are already a points person, so I would suggest going with Hapimag, but even resales are expensive with them.

I would also consider a member-run independent resort like Schloss Grubhof in Austria, Chateau de Maulmont in France, or Stouts Hill, Broome Park, Sloane Gardens Club or others in the UK.  For those, contact the management and ask about resales.

For exchanging, try SFX or DAE.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2013)

Take a look at the tug ratings for Europe - See TUG Resort Databases - in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2013)

In order:

One of them

Yes

See above

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Jan 11, 2013)

Allen House in London has a great location.  That is the main TS left in London except for the Marriott which is very hard to get.  Was there over New Years and the RTU runs out in 2014.

Most of the TS in Europe are not urban.  The ones with urban location is Royal Holiday Club which has deals with some hotels and condo type and can book Paris - Citadines or Nepolean, Rome, Madrid, etc.

Marriott has one near the Paris area but it is really at Euro-Disney.

Others tend to be more in small cities or towns around Europe.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2013)

As to urban timeshares, Hapimag has the best portfolio, hands down.  It also has rural timeshares, as well, including one in a French chateau.

In London, another timeshare with a great location is Sloan Gardens Club, bang in central London in a very upscale district (steps from Sloan Square).  I think its lease runs to 2018 or 2019.  It ditched RCI shortly after RCI introduced RCI Points, and now trades through SFX.




MaryH said:


> Allen House in London has a great location.  That is the main TS left in London except for the Marriott which is very hard to get.  Was there over New Years and the RTU runs out in 2014.
> 
> Most of the TS in Europe are not urban.  The ones with urban location is Royal Holiday Club which has deals with some hotels and condo type and can book Paris - Citadines or Nepolean, Rome, Madrid, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Margariet (Jan 12, 2013)

khalil said:


> Which are the best timeshare companies in europe ?
> Any suggestions for the best timeshare resorts in europe ?
> Any advice will be appreciated.



Please specify!! Being an European I have no idea how to answer this. And what's more important: I have no idea what you want to know? Are you looking to buy - I don't think so?! Or are you looking for places to stay? In that case: there are 50 countries in Europe ....


----------



## mav (Jan 12, 2013)

There are many beautiful resorts in Europe and England, some more plush then others but most are unique in their way.  The DeVere properties in the UK are very nice, along with many others in England and Scotland that have great charm. My favorite timeshare was one I actually owned at in Austria but sadly   it no longer exists. It was the only one we owned at that we went to EVERY year. We usually  pretty much trade the rest, except our weeks in England.
    RHC has many directly in urban areas but get all the facts before you book one if you OWN RHC. If the place serves breakfast RHC charges you $25 per person per day and you pay RHC when you book the unit. Many of the same hotels  they have in their inventory can be booked on the internet and breakfast is complimentary . That being said RHC is a mixed bag. Some are great deals and some are not.
    The resorts Carolinian mentioned are lovely. I have stayed at most of them and some of them more then once. 
    I have found a good way to check  out a resort to buy at is is go directly to a resorts web site.  They usually list resales, show unit pics, etc and then I call the resort  and ask any other questions I have. I purchased 2 weeks in England this way and was THRILLED when I saw the units in person! I had looked at so many resorts on line, weighing maintenance fees and other factors,  viewing pics etc., and could not believe my luck when I saw these units in person.  That was about 8 years ago and two years ago I purchased a 3rd week at the resort. Some years we go and when we don't I bank them or rent them out.
   Hope some of this info helps. Sorry of I rambled on.


----------

